# World information for Enigmatica



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2005)

This thread is a collection for all the various Homebrew information for Nonlethal Force's Homebrew World of Enigmatica.  I ask that if it is at all possible that only I post in this thread to keep the information compact and not garbled admidst conversation.  Questions that the players have regarding these posts can be addressed in the respective OOC threads wherever possible.

[Sblock=Links to the games that will be using this thread]
Mightier than the Sword - IC - OOC - RG
Clutches of Evil - IC - OOC - RG
Elysium Squad - IC - OOC - RG
[/Sblock]

*List of Posts in This Thread:*
[Sblock=Rules/Games Mechanics]
Cosmology: Planar Alignment
Cosmology:Religion and Deities
Gemstone Currency Exchange Table
Homebrew Races
Houserules
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Geographic/Kingdom Descriptions]
Alliance of Fenneress (Pink on map below)
Confederacy of Tongra (Orange on map below)
Kingdom of Barghost (Lime on map below)
Quehalost (Light gray on map below)
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Ogranizations]
Cross-Territorial Organizations
Military Organizations
[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2005)

*Races: Aetoi, Asteres, Boes, Drakontai,*

Race: *Aetos* Plural: *Aetoi*

Racial Traits:
_Abilities:_ +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma, -2 Dexterity
_Size:_ Small (+1 to AC, attack; +4 to Hide; uses small weapons and armor)
_Speed:_ 20
_Languages:_ Automatic: Common, Aetoille. Bonus: Auran, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling
_Personable:_ Aetoi have an innate gift for interpreting other creature’s body language. They receive a +2 racial bonus to Diplomacy, Handle Animal, and Sense Motive checks.
_Shield Practiced:_ The Aetoi love for wearing armor grants them a +1 racial competence bonus to their AC when using a metal shield of any kind except bucklers.
_Armor Practiced:_ The Aetoi spend so much time training in metal armor that they are accustomed to moving in it. All Aetoi are automatically proficient with the chain shirt, scale mail, chain mail, and breastplate. In addition, like dwarves, Aetoi can move their standard movement allowance in medium and heavy armor made of metal. Unlike dwarves, this movement allowance does not pertain to carrying a medium or heavy load unless the Aetoi would be carrying a light load if his armor weight were not included.
_Favored Class:_ Paladin

Physical description:
The Aetoi are a race with all of the typical humanoid characteristics, although their faces are considerably foreign when looked upon by people used to associating with dwarves, elves, and humans. The Aetoi have ears like most other humanoids except that the cartilage on their ears has not separated from the sides of their head. They have narrow eyes, a slim mouth, and their thin noses lay almost completely flat against their faces. In addition, their nose has developed a triangular bony carapace for added protection. Their skin and hair are usually pale and fair.
A typical Aetoi stands about 3’4” tall and weighs about 60 pounds. An Aetos reaches adulthood at 50 years, middle age at 120, old age at 190, venerable age at 260, and the oldest Aetos to ever live was 560 years old. Their short, sturdy bodies are designed to enable them hold a low center of gravity. 
They are not as nimble as many of the other small races, but this is often hard to discern because Aetoi outside their homes are almost always in armor. Aetoi can almost always be seen with their shield and single handed weapon at their side. 

Relations:
The Aetoi share good relations with any race that presents itself as a fair and law respecting society. The Aetoi are skilled traders and often are responsible for forming large caravans to travel into many different regions – regions often occupied by warring opponents. However, the innate ability for the Aetoi to be diplomatic allows them to gain access to most nations that are respectable in their eyes. Those nations which are evil or have little regard for laws are merely avoided by the Aetoi. They have little desire to impact other cultures that do not share their attitude form goodness and order. However, their penchant for diplomacy does often bring them to the aid of any who legitimately request their help – assuming that the land that requests their help promises to repay any people or lands that they have wronged in the past.

Alignment:
Most Aetoi are Lawful Good. Those few that are not lawful are still almost always good. The Aetoi respect fairness above all else, believing that business and friendship is best accomplished through honesty and trusting relations. Aetoi tend to make friends easily, but they have a tendency to remember those who do not treat their friendship with the same respect that an Aetos does. These people are only forgiven when proper apologies and reparations are made according to what is right in the eye of the one who has been offended. If proper and legitimately honest reparations are made, the Aetoi are honor bound to respect and forgive the prior offenders.

Aetoi Lands:
Aetoi cities are few and far between. Since the Aetoi make friends easily and have a knack for getting themselves accepted into other countries, they have developed into great travelers and a race that is at home in cities with a mixture of other races. Although they are certainly not nomads, an Aetoi caravans can be gone from their home for months or years at a time.
In the few rare places where an entire city of Aetoi lives together, the Aetoi tend to build large and flat cities. Their buildings seldom rise higher than one story and never more than two stories. Because of their constant trade and diplomatic efforts, Aetoi cities often have exquisite goods of very high quality to sell. These goods – and therefore the prices – within these cities are always fair and equitable. The Aetoi cities have a reputation for being able to find nearly anything a person could want as long as you are willing to seek out the right traveler who has journeyed to the proper land. 

Religion:
Aetoi worship only the good deity publicly. Aetoi who are not good are so rare that to worship any other deity publicly would bring extreme suspicion and shame upon the Aetos. Those who are not good typically feign a benign respect for the good deity and secretly worship their own deity when they travel.
Aetoi worship is highly structured and typically followed a rigidly prescribed order. Most Aetoi worship across the land occurs at the same time on the same day and involves the same experience for all Aetoi across the land. Sometimes, this is even true across different kindoms, but there are some kingdoms that have different routines because of their different past traditions. In the case where two or more Aetoi meet with differing worship habits, both routines are equally rigid and respected by all Aetoi for the tradition that they are.

Language:
Because Aetoi make excellent traders, Aetoi can speak almost any language with the proper training and reason for learning it. Since Aetoi seldom pursue those who do not accept them, Aetoi do not often have rivals or long-term enemies. Therefore, Aetoi do not often have the need to learn the languages of evil people and their lands. However, any nation that is capable of trade more than likely has an Aetoi who has learned the language to enable trade to ensue. Aetoi frequently learn the language of gnomes, dwarves, and elves since these races often value the bonuses that comes with having Aetoi with whom to trade. Aetoi who leave their home city even once always have taken the time to ensure that they speak common fluently.

Names:
Aetoi names are typically short and full of vowels. Aetoi are named by using their own name first, followed by a prefix attached to their father’s name. If it is a male Aetoi, the prefix is vec; if the Aetoi is female the prefix is vas.
Example male names: Thoo vec-Tao, Fean vec-Grau, Routh vec-Meah
Example female names: Shea vas-Drou, Raenah vas-Nigh, Qua vas-Pahn
Example of a female, her father, and his father: Whue vas-Drau, Drau vec-Gaen, Gaen vec-Bloon

Race: *Aster * Plural: *Asteres*

Racial Traits:
_Abilities:_ +2 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom, -2 Constitution
_Size:_ Small (+1 to AC, attack; +4 to Hide; uses small weapons and armor)
_Speed:_ 20
_Non-presence:_ Asteres are innately familiar with magical and psionic means for locating people. They receive a +2 racial bonus on saves against Divination spells or Clairsentience powers. An Aster who casts a Divination spell or manifests a Clairsentient power receives a +1 racial bonus to the DC.
_Intellectual Veil:_ Asteres have a heightened ability to imagine spatial relations and therefore to understand their location from the perspective of others. Thus, they have a better than normal ability to hide and receive a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks.
_Clever Perception:_ Asteres have the ability to mentally retain the common routines of their enemies. Because they learn quickly from previous encounters, Asteres receive a +2 bonus to Spot checks as they are able to better anticipate where to expect to have to look for the prey they are hunting. 
_Familiar Hunt:_ Asteres sharpen their tracking and scouting skills on difficult prey. They intentionally hunt animals with the displacement descriptor so that they hone their skills at being able to hide and spot their prey more quickly. Because of this, Asteres gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls against any animal with the displacement special ability or an ability that mimics displacement. 
_Low-light vision:_ An Aster can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions. In addition, an Aster retains his ability to see in color while using this ability.
_Languages:_ Automatic: Common. Bonus: Dwarven, Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran.
_Favored Class:_ Scout (Complete Adventurer) or Thief (If not using complete books)

Physical description:
Asteres are typically very thin with small framed bodies. Since their race has learned to survive by avoiding conflict altogether rather than dominating other races, most Asteres have bodies that look as though it would not support to much more than an average muscle mass anyway. It is possible for a strong Aster to exist, but it is genetically highly unlikely. An Aster reaches adulthood at 20 years, middle age at 50, old age at 80, venerable age at 110, and the oldest Aster to ever live was 170 years old.
Asteres often have bushy eyebrows which help protect their eyes. Most Asteres do not grow any other facial hair except six whiskers between their noses and their upper lip. These whiskers, three on the left and three on the right, grow long and thin enough to be of little use to the Aster. As a result, most Asteres let their whiskers grow to their maximum length – usually to their lower jaw. A typical Aster has thin features such as eyes, nose, ears, and lips; although many variations on size do occur. 
Asteres will wear any particular type of clothing, and they often change to match their surroundings. Because Asteres depend on being able to hide and blend in more than anything else, Asteres seldom wear extravagant and flashy clothing. They will carry jewelry, rings, and other possessions when they are confident they will not draw unnecessary attention or when they can be hidden easily. 

Relations:
Asteres have no particular reason to not get along with any other race. Occasional disputes exist between other highly intelligent races, but Asteres dislike direct confrontation enough that even these disputes are not widespread. Some Asteres are not bothered by lower intelligent races, but many Asteres simply do not desire to spent their time with those of lesser intelligence. Often, an Aster will relate to a lesser intelligent creature as an owner might relate to their pet.
Those races that are capable of being on par with the higher intelligence of the Asteres have little to fear from them. Asteres prize trading information as a means of bargaining and establishing relationships, and therefore proving their worth through other means than physical prowess. Most Asteres will willingly bargain to ensure that relationships do not become strained.

Alignment:
Asteres can be of any alignment, although they do bend slightly to the chaotic side. They have all the makings for using their mental abilities in helpful ways as well as harmful ways. But when given a choice, they enjoy being free spirits and using their information in means that suit them.

Asteres Lands:
Asteres mix well in the main cities of the land and therefore do not have cities of their own. You can find Asteres in almost any locale with a tavern or an inn, but the larger the city the more Asteres will usually be present. Larger cities provide more opportunities for the Aster to hone their skills and become greater informants. It is not uncommon to find Asteres in military outposts serving as advance scouts.

Religion:
Asteres typically worship the god of the city in which they dwell. Occassionally an Aster will find a companion that they become so enamored with that they will worship their god out of respect. But when left alone, an Aster will worship whatever the majority of people around them are worshipping.

Language:
Asteres do not have a language of their own; instead they learn the language of the city in which they live. However, Asteres often live around dwarves, gnomes, halflings, and other races of their size. Because of this fact, many Asteres are familiar with the dwarven alphabet and can usually learn to speak any language that follows the same alphabet rules as dwarven.

Names:
Asteres are given names at childbirth, but often they take on descriptors as names in lieu of their real names. Most Asteres met in the world will be known by their descriptor and the city to which they belong. For example, the Wise Sage of Hileos might well be a male Aster living in Helios of a good alignment. Or, the Dark Strategist of Messiteis might be an evil male Aster who once was a scout in the lands around Helios. The Inspector of Lithinoss could well be a female Aster who hires out her services to survey a given area. And the Arrow of Phoneou may just be an evil assassin serving the king of Hamartia.

Race: *Bous* Plural: *Boes*

Racial Traits:
_Abilities:_ +2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity
_Size:_ Medium
_Speed:_ 30
_Languages:_ Automatic: Common, Giant. Bonus: Auran, Aquan, Terran, Ignan, Gnome, Goblin, Sylvan.
_Mistaken Identity:_ Boes are often confused with Minotaur by those who do not know the difference. Because of this, many good Bous have been slain by non-Bous in a confused effort to purge the land. This has generated a deep dislike for Minotaur by all Boes. As a result, Boes get a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls against Minotaur.
_Large-handed:_ Because the Boes possess a size advantage over the typical humanoid, their grip on their weapon makes it easier for them to sunder or disarm. All Boes receive a +1 bonus on attack roll made during the opposed rolls step of an attempt to sunder or disarm an opponent. This bonus also applies if the Boes is subject to a disarm or sunder attempt by an opponent. This bonus does not count in the preceding attack of opportunity if there is one. If the Boes is fighting with a two-handed weapon, the bonus increases to +2.
_Solid Body:_ When making a bull rush, trip, or overrun attack, the Bous receives a +2 bonus to their strength or dexterity check.
_Dense Body:_ Boes bodies are dense in spite of their larger than normal size. A Bous receives a +2 bonus to their Fortitude save to survive massive damage.
_Firm Will:_ Boes are used to having a say in their actions, if not getting their way outright. Because of this, a Bous receives a +2 bonus on any save against an enchantment spell or a telepathic psionic power.
_Favored Class:_ Barbarian

Physical description:
Boes stand between 6’0 and 7’0 tall and weigh between 240 and 350 pounds. Females are slightly larger and heavier than their male counterparts. A Bous reaches adulthood at 20 years, middle age at 40, old age at 60, venerable age at 80, and the oldest Bous to ever live was 120 years old. 
Bous have small non-functional horns that begin growing slightly above and forward from their ears. The horns curve backward around the ears, down to the level of their jawbone, and back up to a point just below their eye socket and about one inch away from their skin. Boes horns grow very slowly; by the beginning of adulthood the horns have grown halfway down their skull behind their ears and only at middle age does the horn begin to curl up from the level of the jaw towards the eye. Only a Bous that has managed to make it to a venerable age has horns of a full length. Bous typically live as long as humans.
Bous skin is always dark, often taking on a slight reddish hue over the typical dark brown. During the summer months, the more time a Bous spends outside and in direct sunlight the more the skin takes on a reddish hue – although it never turns more red than brown except through magical means. This effect has no impact upon the abilities of the Bous. Bous eyes are white with either dark green, dark brown, or black irises. Often the colors of the eye are so dark that they make the iris indistinguishable from the pupil. Boes typically have larger than normal hands and long, thick fingers ideal for increasing a tight grip on larger objects.
Bous tend to wear long flowing robes over any other type of clothing, although there is no cultural or social restriction for clothing type. Most clothing worn by Boes is colored in earth tones, but again there is no cultural restriction for coloration. All unmarried Bous wear a ring through one of their nostrils. The ring is silver and through the left nostril for the smaller male Boes; and the ring is gold and through the right nostril for the larger and more dominant female Boes. This ring is typically removed once a Bous has found a mate. Bous are loyal to their mates for life.

Relations:
Because of their great size and unfortunate luck for being mistaken as Minotaur, many Bous live the lives of hermits. It is still uncommon to find a Bous town in more remote areas, but not impossible. Bous typically get along well with other races once they demonstrate that they understand the difference between the Boes and Minotaur kind. Since Boes can be of any alignment, Boes may be found mixing with any race that respects the qualities that a Boes brings to life. Boes may occasionally join together and form large hunting bands in the case where a Minotaur hunter has slain several other Boes. These raiding parties are often feared by the general public, but they are typically of no threat except to the one who is responsible for slaying a Bous because they perceived it as a Minotaur.

Alignment:
Boes have no alignment restrictions. A Bous generally becomes the alignment that prevailed in the society in which they were raised. Boes can be very regimented and raised to respect strict laws; but on the other hand Boes can enjoy the freedom in life that their larger stature tends to bring. Boes can respect the cause of good and helping those around them; but some Boes can be quite capable of understanding greed and domination over others as well. Boes can often learn to appreciate all of the above held in balance. 

Boes Lands:
Many Bous do not desire to congregate together in a formal setting. The typical Bous lives a solitary life until mated. In spite of this solitary lifestyle, every Bous belongs to a formal family hierarchy of Boes. Male Boes who mate for life are removed from their own hierarchy and adopted into the hierarchy of their mate. These family hierarchies always meet together in a central location at various times per year. Each family of Boes has their own unique schedule for meeting, but no family of Boes goes without meeting at least four times a year. It is at these meetings that the Boes teach socialization to their children and form parties to take revenge upon Minotaur hunters who may be preying upon family members.
Boes do not claim land for themselves, they exist in the land without care about whose kingdom the land belongs to. Boes usually have a good relationship with the kingdom in which they live, however, because the Boes treat the land as their own and typically care for the land a great deal. Thus, Boes are often welcome in the land once it is discovered that they are not Minotaur. However, even Boes who are welcomed in the land seldom find the urge to become true citizens of a kingdom. Instead, the Boes have their loyalty to family. It is certainly possible for a Boes hierarchy to span across kingdom borders if the Boes family lives near the edge of the border. Most Boes families live within a three days journey of the central family land where they meet.

Religion:
The Boes are most commonly worshippers of nature. They can find many respectable things in religion, so long as the religion is not destructive to their homelands or their people. The Boes have difficulty with extreme fanatics, however, because they are often the victim of mistaken identity and live knowing what types of genocide fanatical thought can lead to.

Language:
Boes are capable of speaking any language, however their opportunities are quite limited as far as which languages they can learn. Most Boes tribes speak a dialect of Giant, which interestingly enough often allows them to converse with any Minotaur they should happen to find and hunt. Boes occasionally have a chance to learn any of the elemental languages of nature: Terran, Aquan, Auran, and most rarely Ignan. Of course, any race which has made itself known to the family hierarchy of Boes of an area has the opportunity to teach them their language as well. Most common in this category are Gnome, Goblin, and Sylvan.

Names:
Boes names are typically guttural sounding. They are given only a single name at birth. Thus, a Boes does not carry a family or surname. At the time in which a Bous sets of on his or her own, usually determined by their parents, the place in which the young Bous chooses to live is adopted by the Bous in the place of a surname. When two Boes mate, the male Bous willingly changes his surname to match the surname of his mate.
Example male names: Groack of the oak grove, Trang of the purple cave, Brist of the tall rock
Example female names: Craash of the narrow river, Ergoth of the apple orchard, Herthosh the cliff dweller

Race: *Drakontos* Plural: *Drakontai*

Racial Traits:
_Abilities:_ +2 Charisma, +2 Wisdom, -2 Dexterity
_Size:_ Medium
_Speed:_ 30
_Feat:_ Draconic Heritage (Complete Arcane) at 1st level regardles of initial class taken
_Skill Points:_ 4 extra skill points at 1st level, 1 extra skill point per level thereafter
_Languages:_ Automatic: Common, Draconic. Bonus: Auran, Elven, Giant, Sylvan, Terran
_Lowlight Vision:_ Drakontai are blessed with good eyesight, and have lowlight vision as elves do.
_Favored Class:_ Sorcerer

Physical description:
Drakontai appear as normal humans, their draconic heritage is buried deep in their otherwise human genetic make-up. Most live in and among humans and it is quite possible that a drakontos is not aware of his special heritage. In this case, however, the drakontos still benefits from his Draconic Heritage, it is merely viewed as special knack for a particular type of task. A typical male drakontos stands just over 6' tall and weighs about 200 lbs. The typical female stands about 5'10" and weighs 160 lbs. However, the range of drakontai heights is between 5'4" to 6'8" and ranging between 110 lbs and 275 lbs. A Drakontos reaches adulthood at 75 years, middle age at 175, old age at 275, venerable age at 375, and the oldest Drakontos to ever live was 775 years old. This extended life span can cause problems from Drakontai who are unaware of their heritage and who live among normal humans.
The hair of a Drakontos often takes on highlights of their Heritage, but the base color remains a typical shade for a human. In addition to the hair, a Drakontos has a 90% chance that one eye is the same color as their Heritage Dragon and a 60% chance that both eyes are the same color of their Heritage. This means that it is possible for a fair number of Drakontai to have different colored eyes and to experience eye color change over the course of their lives. Any Drakontos whose eye or eyes match their Heritage Dragon also experiences the same color change as the Heritage Dragon. The change is very slow and gradual, however, because the Drakontai are blessed with long lives. This physical effect with the eyes may also make it difficult for a Drakontos who is unaware of his heritage and living among normal human beings. 

Relations:
Those who are not aware of their heritage mix freely with humans and all the races who accept humans in their midst. Drakontai who are aware of their heritage also freely mix with all races, but they gravitate towards elven communities. Drakontai have a deep respect for all who claim power from the land or the sky. In general, Drakontai tend to value timely sage advice and strength of character among those they interact with. 

Alignment:
Drakontai can be of any alignment, but they are seldom ever truly neutral in regard to both axis. The Drakontai personality is genetically tied to their heritage, and thus each Drakontos must be within one step of the alignment for their Heritage Dragon on one axis and the other axis must match exactly. Thus, a Drakontos of Silver Dragon Heritage may only be Lawful Good, Lawful Neutral, or Neutral Good. The Heritage is so strongly woven to the Drakontos' personality that they will never act out of their own alignment unless they are under the influence of a magical effect. 

Drakontai Lands:
While many Drakontai live among humans and may even be completely unaware of their Heritage, there are Drakontai areas and communities that do exist. These communities are always served, protected, or controlled by a dragon (or dragon family) of their Heritage. The good aligned Drakontai are protected and looked after by their Heritage dragon, while evil Drakontai are often slave cultures existing purely for the amusement, military might, or even appetite of their Heritage dragon. Because dragons tend to be solitary animals, Drakontai communities also tend to be found in very remote locations, well off the beaten path.

Religion:
Like humans, Drakontai worship the entire range of deities. However, any Drakontos who lives in a town that is protected or controlled by their Heritage Dragon will honor the dragon’s deity as well as their own deity.

Language:
Drakontai have an innate knack for learning and understanding Draconic, even those who are unaware of their heritage. Because of the love that the Drakontai have for the earth, the air, and all things that draw power out of these sources a Drakontai often can speak Auran, Elven, Giant, Sylvan, or Terran.

Names:
Drakontai adopt a wide variety of names. Their names can match any name that is commonly found in human lands. Many Dracontai are given elven names out of respect for that culture which lives as long as they do and respects the earth as much as Drakontai do.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2005)

*Kingdom of Barghost*

Land divisions: 
The kingdom is divided into four regencies. The central regency is ruled by King Sigfried directly. The regency which boarders Tongra and is therefore in charge of the Tongra-Barghost Border control is ruled by Regent Strubech. The regency in which most of the kingdom's mining occurs is ruled by Regent Colvert. The regency which boarders Fenneress and is therefore in charge of the Feneress-Barghost Boarder is ruled by Regent Urgos. There is no boarder between Barghost and Quehalost, which most in Barghost daily thank their deity about. Quehalost is vile and evil and has a knack for corrupting all who dare enter its boarders. It is all that Feneress and Tongra can do to keep Quehalost from advancing upon them and absorbing them into their evil. 

_Note about Temples:_ In most towns above 5,000 residents, temples to every deity can be found if the characters look hard enough.  In cases below where specific temples are mentioned, these temples far and away have more power than the rest.  These temples (non-evil ones) are found easily and most of the residents worship there.  Evil temples are more difficult to find because the land and its king are inherently good.

_Note about Mages:_  Where noted, extraordinarily well known mages exist in these cities.  Some of these mages live in proud spires that announce their wizardry to the world.  Others live in hovels as they try to hide the practice from nosey newcomers to the towns.  However, in most cities of more than 1,000 residents some sort of magical place can be found to varying degrees.  Lower level magical items can be purchased fairly easily, higher level items either need to be made through means of the party or else one of these more popular mages will need to be sought out.

_Note about Guilds:_  The guilds noted below are the notorious guilds throughout the land.  Other guilds exist in most cities - the larger the city the more guilds it would have.  To find the most skilled person in the land, however, one should travel to the guild if there is one noted below.

_Note on mayors/councils:_ Most mayors are visible to their public.  Most councils only meet monthly (or weekly if special circumstances are needed).  Not all mayors/councils are good/lawful.

Titles:
Regents may be referred to as Regent or Lord. The king is referred to as King Sigfried or the Holy Magistrate.

King Sigfried's Regency: 
The capitol of the kingdom is Hipposus. It is known for it guilds and opportunities for specialized advancement. The land surrounding Hipposus is primarily forrested with a few lakes. It is surrounded by 8 smaller towns. King Sigfried has a good reputation and is clearly LG in game mechanics terms. He has good respect among the people.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Hipposus         27,000       King Sigfried, Merchant's Guild, Temple of Pelor 
  Whitecastle     4,000       Mayor
  Thomasdale      3,500       Temple of Heironeous
  Willow Lake     1,700       Mayor
  Faair           1,200       Cooking Guild
  Ghost River     1,100       Mayor
  Sumersburg        800       Mayor
  Quarry            500       Mayor
  Noon Port         500       Mayor
```

Regent Strubech's Regency: 
This land is primarily characterized by a gradual change of forrest into plains. Very few lakes exist in this land, but many rivers move a plentiful amount of water. The inland town in which Lord Strubech resides is Theropa.  Theropa is surrounded by 6 smaller towns as suburbs. Lord Strubech is also in charge of the main border towns Single Spire and Profit along the Tongra-Barghost border. Single Spire has three suburbs while Profit is surrounded by two smaller suburbs. Theropa is known for its Temple, its evil mage, and a Bowmaking guild in Great Bend. Single Spire is known for its beautifully wooded land and a heavy magical quality about the people. Profit is where the plains are found in vast numbers and much of the kingdoms food production comes from this area. As can be expected, this area is highly prized because of its ability to grow food and often fought over between Tongra and Barghost.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Theropa          21,000       Theives Guild, Temple of Heironeous, Jithar (Mage)
  Great Bend      5,500       Bowmaker's Guild
  Lexena          5,500       Mayor
  Bardstown       1,900       Mayor
  Horse River     1,000       Temple of Vecna
  Sulpher           900       Mayor
  Yellow Cave       600       Viastor (Mage)

Single Spire      6,000       Town Council, Suriston (Mage)
  Marble Hill       800       Mayor
  Focus             340       Higinar (Mage)
  Tribute           210       Assassins Guild

Profit            2,500       Mayor
  Cedar Creek       270       Mayor
  Cresent Lake       70       Trubar (Mage)
```

Regent Colvert's Regency: 
As stated above, Regent Colvert is responsible for most of the mining to occur in the kingdom. All precious gems, silver, and gold come from this area. Most of the ore used for iron also comes from here. Regent Colvert has his castle in Brandish, among the mountains. Brandish is known for being loyal to the king, but also for secretly producing many of the assassins in the king's army.  It is hypothesized that these assassins are somehow related to the Temple of Iuz.  While they may serve in the army of the Holy Magistrate, they are not always loyal to those who are loyal to the king. Brandish is surrounded by five suburbs. The other two mining centers in the land are Dullstown and Yeagersville.  Dullstown not only specializes in mining but also in trading and melee training. Yeagersville is a huge gold and iron export, although it is one of the roughest and most dangerous cities in the kingdom. Yeagersville is surrounded by three suburbs and Dullstown has four.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Brandish         19,000       Town Council, Temple of Iuz, Kindrel (Mage)
  Elk Lick        5,000       Mayor
  Strutsville     1,700       Mayor
  Pale Forest     1,500       Mayor
  Peachtree         900       Mayor
  Starsberg         600       Mayor

Dullstown        12,000       Town Council, Miner's Guild
  White Ash       2,000       Mayor
  Hemlock         1,200       Merchant's Guild
  Gunthersdale      900       Fighter's Guild
  Foothills         500       Mayor

Yeagersville     11,000       Council, Temple of Tiamat
  Ironsword         600       Mayor
  Curvin            360       Mayor
  Gold Street       260       Mayor
```

Regent Urgos' Regency: 
As said before, Regent Urgos is primarily occupied with the defense of the kingdom from Feneress. This land is known for its geographical turning from the central forests that surround the capitol Hipposus into the wetlands and marshes that make up the majority of this Regent's land. Regent Urgos' castle resides in Geoffsonburg which is famous for being the area in which the wizard Molinas resides. Unfortunately, this area is also prone to Ogre and Ogre Magi infestations. Geoffsonburg has three suburbs. Besides Geoffsonburg and its suburbs, there are two significant border cities. Mistrolla is a boarder city with Fenneress and produces many great fighters in the king's army. This is largely in part because there are Ettin that live nearby and the fact that many of the fighters are weaned from their barracks in direct confrontation with the Ettin. Mistrolla, and the Fighters of Mistrolla, are responsible for protecting its two suburbs. The other major border city in this land is Nichols. This small, quaint city makes up a significant amount of the kingdom's fishing. This task is so important to the kingdom that one of its two suburbs is named Red Herring.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Geoffsonburg     11,000       Town Council, Ogre Magi
  North Plains      400       Molinas (Mage)
  White Water       340       Mayor
  Deep Creek        145       Mayor

Mistrolla         4,000       Mayor, Ettin
  Calm River        240       Fighter's Guild
  Azure Falls        40       Temple of Grolantor

Nichols           3,500       Mayor
  Red Herring       385       Fishing Guild
  Innsdale           80       Mayor
```

The attached jpeg picture should give relative locations to the Kingdom of Barghost.  The picture is nothing fancy, but it works in a pinch.  On the map, the brown lines are the commonly travelled roads.  There are other less commonly travelled roads.  Additionally, the suburbs of each city are not located on the map for considerations of space.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

*Confederacy of Tongra*

Divisions of the Land:
The Confederacy of Tongra is divided up in a slightly more feudalistic fashion than that of its neighbor to the east.  Where Barghost has a King that entrusts all of his land into the hands of his personal Regents, Tongra is made up of small feudalistic lords who swear loyalty to the most powerful one in their midst.  Even the king of Tongra has rights to rulership only over his own land.  The land itself is divided into one area in which the king resides, one ducal estate for the second most powerful in the land, two lordships for the next two most powerful leaders, three earldoms for the next three leaders, and three counties for the three least powerful leaders of the land.  These titles are reasonable stable and seldom shift unless there is a significant shift in population and migration from one area into another.  Barring natural disaster, divine intervention, or a flood of evil from the neighboring land of Quehalost – these divisions of the land may change leaders as the title is passed from father to son but they are unlikely to change titles as quickly.

_Note about Temples:_ In most towns above 5,000 residents, temples to every deity can be found if the characters look hard enough.  In cases below where specific temples are mentioned, these temples far and away have more power than the rest.  These temples (non-evil ones) are found easily and most of the residents worship there.  Evil temples are more difficult to find because the land and its king are inherently good.

_Note about Mages:_  Where noted, extraordinarily well known mages exist in these cities.  Some of these mages live in proud spires that announce their wizardry to the world.  Others live in hovels as they try to hide the practice from nosey newcomers to the towns.  However, in most cities of more than 1,000 residents some sort of magical place can be found to varying degrees.  Lower level magical items can be purchased fairly easily, higher level items either need to be made through means of the party or else one of these more popular mages will need to be sought out.

_Note about Guilds:_  The guilds noted below are the notorious guilds throughout the land.  Other guilds exist in most cities - the larger the city the more guilds it would have.  To find the most skilled person in the land, however, one should travel to the guild if there is one noted below.

_Note on mayors/councils:_ Most mayors are visible to their public.  Most councils only meet monthly (or weekly if special circumstances are needed).  Not all mayors/councils are good/lawful.

Titles: 
The most powerful authority in the land is granted the title of king, although the title is used very loosely as this is a confederacy and not a true kingdom.  The title king does not grant power over the land, it merely grants military loyalty from the remaining leaders.  The second most powerful authority in the land is granted the title of duke.  Immediately underneath the duke are two authorities known simply as lords.  Technically there is a major and a minor lord, although both receive the same title of lord.  Underneath the two lords are three authorities granted the title of earl; and there is one major earl and two minor earls.  The three least powerful authorities in the land are granted the title of count.  As with the earls, there is a major earl and two minor earls.

King Rupert’s Land: 
King Rupert’s land is dominated by rolling hills across the countryside.  As the population numbers indicate, this is a pleasant place to live.  The rolling hills provide ample space for harvests as well as fresh running springs.  Buried within the hills of this land are rich ore deposits.  These ore deposits are significant in much of the economy of the land.  Many have said that the only reason King Rupert’s line should ever lose the title of king is if the ore should dry up in the mines and people would leave for other areas of mining.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]    [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Eberdeen         34,000      King Rupert, Merchants Guild, Temple of St Cuthbert
  Halls           3,500      Mayor
  Deepwood        2,500      Theives Guild
  Spire           1,700      Mayor
  Beterbee        1,600      Blacksmith Guild
  Rough Range     1,100      Mayor
  Binrass           800      Mayor
  Janston           700      Mayor
  Kershan           400      Mayor
```

Duke Norford’s Land: 
The Duke of Juniper, or Duke Norford, is the proud controller of a land with many resources.  Of course, with the many resources comes conflict.  Wood, water, and grazing land are plentiful in this duke’s area of control.  Unfortuantely, this vast area is difficult to maintain on account of several deep crevasses in the land that form odd natural boundaries.  The Merchnt’s Guild is strong is this area, but as is the local Thieves Guild.  The temple of Pholtus is contrasted by the temple of Hextor.  A fighting guild is strong, but so is the presence of a powerful mage.  This area has much to offer, and many say if the internal conflict could ever be resolved this duke has a chance to usurp the king.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Juniper          21,000       Duke Norford, Thieves Guild, Temple of Pholtus
  Shallows        5,500       Mayor
  Whitefall       4,500       Merchant Guild
  Forgeton        1,900       Temple of Hextor
  Edge            1,700       Fighter’s Guild
  Tower Peak        800       Lustan (Mage)
  Tunglefoll        700       Mayor
```

Lord Chavre’s Land:  
This calm strip of farming land is not particularly wealthy.  However, life is relatively easy in this land so many inhabitants choose to stay in spite of their ability to become truly wealthy.  Farming takes great precedence here, as does any type of mercantile work that uses animal byproducts.  This land is important in food production to the neighboring regions which allows Lord Chavre to retain the major lord status, but much of their profit is lost in purchasing ore – a substance that is ultimately not found in this region at all.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Bacrothen        16,000       Lord Chavre, Remda’ar (Mage), Temple to Rao
  Oak Grove       3,000       Farming Guild
  Ogrefall        1,800       Mayor
  Justill         1,700       Leatherworkers Guild
  Hubardan          500       Mayor
  Bugle             500       Mayor
```

Lord Ironblood’s Land:  
Lord Ironblood has a reputation for wrenching every last resource out of the land and the people.  These people, while smaller in number than the major lord’s residents, work extremely hard for their days wages.  Many outsiders object to Lord Ironblood’s demands upon the people, but you won’t hear any complaints from those who live and work in this lord’s land.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Fingerdale       10,000       Lord Ironblood, Thieves Guild
  Shiftedburg     1,500       Thieves Guild
  Dartsville      1,000       Assassins Guild
  Huetown           900       Tanners Guild
  Giantfoot         700       Mayor
```

Earl Patron’s Land:  
The Earl of Partuss, Earl Patron, has his work cut out for him.  His land is small.  While his people are loyal, there tends to be rival powers and fear among the people.  Some say it is because the land is filled with tainted magic.  Others say it is because of the local Sahuagin tribe that hampers the fishing industry.  Others blame the Earl for not being a good enough leader to encourage the people to rise up against their adversity.  Either way, living in this land can be a struggle from time to time.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Partuss          10,000       Earl Patron, Warus (Mage)
  Redcastle         500       Mayor
  Huntsville        370       Mayor, Sahuagin Tribe
  Cooperstown       400       Mayor
```

Earl Boniface’s Land:  
Not unlike the major earl, the earl of Classo finds himself in conflict as well.  This land often struggles from lack of leadership.  The resources can tend to be plentiful, if not poorly managed.  Unfortunately, Earl Boniface finds himself fending off assassination attempts from the local leaders more than he receives pledges to assist him.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Classo            8,000       Earl Boniface, Temple of Typhos
  Flatland          500       Mayor
  Deerlick          385       Mayor
  Saltsburg         275       Mayor
```

Earl Sniblett’s Land:  
The Earl of Reignsburg, Earl Sniblett, is the second line of defense against the unspeakable horrors of Quehalost.  Much of the Earl’s efforts go into bolstering the lesser counts and their abilities to stand up against the evil siege of the land.  Those who visit the Earl easily proclaim that the Earl is doing the best that he possibly can given his resources.  Most pity this location and pray that Quehalost might be purged of the evil one day.  Until then, this land will be know for its few gemstone mines and its worship of Boccob.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Reignsburg        7,000       Earl Sniblett, Nasturian (Mage)
  Market            600       Mayor
  Dawnstown         190       Temple of Boccob
  Molless           145       Gemcutters Guild
```

The Counts: 
Unfortunately, the war against Quehalost continuously takes its toll against each of the counts.  Apothecaries are badly needed in this area to treat the wounded.  Hunters are required to track down any fiend that escapes the border patrols.  And actors and public performers are heftily paid to keep the morale of the inhabitants high.  Not much else can be said about life here besides the constant threat of being overrun.

Count Pollier’s Land: 


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Angelique         4,500       Count Pollier
  Stitch            400       Mayor
  Rothsdale          80       Apothecary Guild
```

Count Gravous’s Land:  


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Garnet            4,000       Count Gravous
  Stone Hill        150       Mayor
  Breech             50       Performers Guild
```

Count Ahlstrom’s Land:  


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Scarhaus          3,000       Count Ahlstrom
  Gunneth           385       Mayor
  Ardendale          70       Hunters Guild
```

The attached jpeg picture should give relative locations to the Confederacy of Tongra.  The picture is nothing fancy, but it works in a pinch.  On the map, the brown lines are the commonly travelled roads.  There are other less commonly travelled roads.  Additionally, the suburbs of each city are not located on the map for considerations of space.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

*Alliance of Fenneress*

Divisions of the Land:
The Alliance of Fenneress is a loosely organized conglomeration of barons.  There are four barons all together – each baron in control of a significant portion of the land.  As with the Confederacy of Tongra, the Barons of Fenneress are loyal to one another above the other nations.  Unlike the Confederacy of Tongra, there is a clear understanding of military support for each other – not just the chief barons and his requests.  It is not uncommon for the Barons to frequently reinforce each other’s troops along the Fenneress-Quehalost border or even the Barghost-Fenneress border; although violence breaks out far less often along the border with Barghost than along the border of Quehalost.  While the barons do support one another militarily out of necessity, the land is by no means divided evenly.  This is true regarding size of the barony as well as the distribution of natural resources.  There is some jealousy that occurs among the barons, but for the most part the barons can be counted on to be at least cordial with each other.

_Note about Temples:_ In most towns above 5,000 residents, temples to every deity can be found if the characters look hard enough.  In cases below where specific temples are mentioned, these temples far and away have more power than the rest.  These temples (non-evil ones) are found easily and most of the residents worship there.  Evil temples are more difficult to find because the land and its king are inherently good.

_Note about Mages:_  Where noted, extraordinarily well known mages exist in these cities.  Some of these mages live in proud spires that announce their wizardry to the world.  Others live in hovels as they try to hide the practice from nosey newcomers to the towns.  However, in most cities of more than 1,000 residents some sort of magical place can be found to varying degrees.  Lower level magical items can be purchased fairly easily, higher level items either need to be made through means of the party or else one of these more popular mages will need to be sought out.

_Note about Guilds:_  The guilds noted below are the notorious guilds throughout the land.  Other guilds exist in most cities - the larger the city the more guilds it would have.  To find the most skilled person in the land, however, one should travel to the guild if there is one noted below.

_Note on mayors/councils:_ Most mayors are visible to their public.  Most councils only meet monthly (or weekly if special circumstances are needed).  Not all mayors/councils are good/lawful.

Titles: 
The most powerful authority in the land is granted the title of Chief Baron, although this title is never used.  Barons are almost always referred to by the title of baron – even the chief baron.  Most people are aware that this social convention is in place specifically for keeping rival barons of being reminded by title who the most powerful baron is in the land.  Of course, it is not hard for the barons to know who the chief baron is, but the chief baron demonstrates his respect to the other barons by declining the official title – especially when in the presence of another baron.

Baron Eiden’s Land: 
Baron Eiden’s land is filled with beautiful flat plateaus of land.  Underneath these lands are vast caverns – many of which are unexplored.  Given the ability of this land to produce food, alcohol, and a reasonable amount of magical talent it is easy to see why Baron Eiden is the chief among the remaining barons.  His lands are almost always profitable and plentiful.  Baron Eiden is the only Baron in the land to not have a border to patrol.  Because of this, Baron Eidon’s troops often play the roll of support and reinforcements.  Of course, this only substantiates Baron Eiden’s place as the Chief Baron because he is called on to assist.  In the minds of the people, who do not understand politics very well, this implies that Baron Eiden is rescuing the other barons – even if the barons know that Baron Eiden is merely pulling his own weight.  This arrangement causes a surprisingly little amount of friction between the barons themselves, but it causes more friction among the populations of the various baronies.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Stalagmite       28,000       Baron Eiden, Brewers Guild, Jaiden (Mage)
  Hawkeye         3,500       Mayor
  Royaldale       3,000       Merchants Guild
  Flatland        1,900       Mayor
  Sweetbread      1,500       Mayor
  Sugar Valley    1,400       Mayor
  Snow Keep         900       Mayor
  Copperton         900       Mayor
  Devil’s Hand      400       Mayor

Trappersdale      9,000       Town Council, Burfall (Mage)
  Dead Oak          700       Mayor
  Starlight         305       Mayor
  Honorsberg        115       Mayor

Sellersburg       4,500       Town Council
  Steambath         145       Mayor
  Driftwood          40       Mayor
```

Baron Gazir’s Land:  
Baron Gazir’s land stretches north out of Baron Eidon’s land and eventually runs the border between Fenneress and Barghost.  During this span of the countryside, the land turns from the flat prairies and underground caverns and into the forested marshes that this land shares with Regent Urgos across the Fenneress-Barghost border.  On account of the trees, this land is known for its lumber and carpentry industries.  In addition, the wood in this area is so prized that a sailing guild has even formed and those citizens living in the coastal towns are quite skilled at taking to the waters.  Of course, the marshes and the trees provide for ample game to be found, and hunting is also a prime focus of attention for those more inland especially.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Grommet          24,000       Baron Gazir, Fighters Guild, Zinlune (Mage)
  Elk River       5,000       Hunters Guild
  Skillfish       3,500       Mayor
  Quellsburg      1,900       Mayor
  Sunrise         1,200       Mayor
  Lostdale          800       Temple of Obad-hai
  Watchton          400       Mayor

Bullet            9,000       Town Council, Temple of Osprem
  Red Eagle         900       Jasmine
  Wetland           370       Sailing Guild
  Quiet Pass        260       Mayor

Horsefield        3,000       Temple of Wastri
  Falcondale        160       Mayor
  Farmerton          60       Carpentry Guild
```

Baron Dhast’s Land:  
This area of the land rises in elevation from the flat planes of Baron Eidon’s land until it hits the steep rocky peaks of the Fenneress-Quehalost border.  The land is only partially capable of supporting farming as much of the border is battle-torn. What the land is very good at producing, however, are people who are skilled scouts, rogues, and other people trained to move quietly and hide among obstacles.  The mountains provide a perfect backdrop for practicing these sometimes dangerous – but otherwise useful – skills.  Of course, the constant threat of being overrun assists in the speed in which new recruits are brought up to par with the rest of the guild.


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Zerasston        20,000       Baron Dhast, Bentuhl (Mage)
  Goldcastle      3,500       Mayor
  Tannisburg      1,500       Mayor
  Cloaksville     1,400       Assassins Guild
  Ferret Lake       800       Thieves Guild
  Salmon            600       Merchants Guild

Luthersville      6,000       Town Council, Thieves Guild
  Spoke             900       Mayor
  Whistlestop       360       Mayor
  Ruby City         320       Mayor
```

Baron Krethgee’s Land: 
Baron Krethgee’s land is by far the most poor and unprotected.  Like the land of Baron Dhast, this land rises up as it stretches out to meet the western Fenneress-Quehalost border.  This area struggles to find hope each day, but somehow the people continue on.  Baron Krethgee demands loyalty to his rule and obedience to his codes – although almost all who live in the land will easily attest that it is these very codes and laws that have kept the people alive for all these years.  Without the organization and structure that the baron brings to the land, the land would have certainly been overrun.  It is this order and structure that have brought forth many guilds: Herbalism, Thieves, and Fighters.  


```
[U]City/Suburb[/U]    [U]Population[/U]     [U]Commonly Known Significant Influences[/U]
Iron Ridge       18,000       Baron Krethgee, Greystalk (Mage)
  Shoal           1,700       Mayor
  Fossilburg      1,200       Mayor
  Rose Grove        800       Mayor
  Frozen Pass       500       Mayor

Zintal            4,500       Herbalism Guild
  Mallardville       90       Thieves Guild
  Crossing           40       Fighters Guild
```

The attached jpeg picture should give relative locations to the Alliance of Fenneress.  The picture is nothing fancy, but it works in a pinch.  On the map, the brown lines are the commonly travelled roads.  There are other less commonly travelled roads.  Additionally, the suburbs of each city are not located on the map for considerations of space.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2005)

*Quehalost*

The land known as Quehalost is much unexplored by those in Barghost.  Few in Tongra and Fenneress have even been able to withstand entry for too long.  Much of the information that is known about Quehalost is from the minions that leech out across the boarders of Quehalost with Feneress and Tongra.  For the most part these are minor demonic, devilish, and undead minions.

These entities are not working together - so far any on this side of the boarder of Quehalost can imagine.  The demons and devils certainly would not care to share company.  The undead would most likely be unwelcome in either camp as well.  It is thought that within Quehalost rages a deep internal struggle.  It is also thought that this struggle is what keeps Fenneress and Tongra able to resist the onslaught of evil legions.  As long as they fight amongst themselves, the borders are easier to protect.

_There is a tale, however..._ 

The tale is of 6 portals.  If the legends are correct, these portals contain the flow of power from without into Quehalost.  If the portals can be silenced, only one threat would remain.  If the undead could then be purged, the land would be free from evil.  Well, as free as any land is from evil.

_There is a fear, however..._

There is a problem with that plan.  If the legends are true, and if there are indeed 6 portals, and if logic holds true and two and two still continues to make four ... then the closing of each portal directly implies one fewer enemy within Quehalost itself.  With one fewer enemy, the remaining forces of evil innately grow in strength with fewer expended resources.  Therein lies the dilemma ... 

And that is even if the rumors are true.

...

...

The attached jpeg picture should give very few locations to the Quehalost.  The picture is nothing fancy, but it works in a pinch.  There is very little information on the map to reflect that so little is actually known about Quehalost in the first place.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

*Official Houserule Post*

All Official Houserules will go here, sorted by category.  I will Sblock the categories to make the post managable.  Any category that does not have an Sblock does not have a houserule ...

*Class Houserules:*
[Sblock]
*Clerics:*[Sblock]
1.  The BoED, on p. 84, claims that all clerics may cast any sanctified spell spontaneously.  Please disregard this statement.  Clerics follow the PHB guidelines on p. 32-33 for casting spontaneous spells - cure or inflict based upon alignment and deity worshipped.[/Sblock]

*Monks:*[Sblock]
1. For any stunning fist attack/feat used in conjunction with Fist of Heavens from BoED: 
*A)* The use of Fist of the Heavens does increase the DC by 2 as long as the opponent is evil and as long as there is no text within the additional feat in question that specificly indicates that it should not increase the DC. *B)* For feats that change the stunning fist into an alternate effect where there is no round in which the opponent is stunned, the DC of the new effect does increase by 2 (if applicable) but there is no round in which the opponent is staggered since there is no round in which the opponent is stunned. (See Fists of Iron, CW, for example) *C)* If the feat combination does produce an additional effect to being stunned in subsequent rounds, then the opponent is both staggered in the second round (as per Fist of the Heavens) in addition to any other effect prescribed by the other feat. (See Pain Touch, CW, for example)[/Sblock]
[/Sblock]

*Game Mechanics Houserules:*
[Sblock]1. For online play, the DM rolls all dice to speed up gameplay.  I always triple check my rolls to make sure I do them accurately, but the players are invited to place the rolls in an OOC note or an Sblock.  For example, a character might include the following OOC note for an attack: _Attack +8 (1d8+4, 19-20 x2)_.  Or, for a spell, a player might include the following OOC note: _Save DC: REFL 18 for 1/2 daamge.  Damage: 5d6.  Range 600 feet_  Of course, these are not required, but if you ever have doubt you are invited to include them in your post.

2.  Experience will be given out according to the following categories at the DMs discretion:  [Sblock]_ENCOUNTER AWARDS_ - Of course, I give XP as encounter rewards.  That is by the book, CR tables, and divided equally among all those participating in the fight/encounter.  Death need not ensue.  Using diplomacy to diffuse a combat, using stealth to avoid a combat, using gather info to gain knowledge, or using the good old fashioned sword will all gain encounter rewards.  These are the major awards and by far the majority of each character's XP total will be made up of encounter awards.

_STORYTELLER AWARDS_ - Any time a player does something to really enhance the story, that is - make it real.  Typically, anything that makes me as a DM focus intently in on something I wasn't expecting to go but am glad to do.  Examples from the game might be something along the lines of taking the time to detail a specific wine choice, having a really outstanding post that the character seems so three dimensional through their words or actions, making a sacrifice that is above and beyond the call of duty, or even just taking the time to stop and chat with the homeless bum outside on the streets.  This is the "it's in the details" award.  Note, this does not equate to long posts in the slightest!  Per level, I try to have this be no more than 5% of a character's XP gained for the level.

_PROACTIVE PLAYER AWARDS_ - This is an admittedly small award that I do give out to those players who make an effort to post daily.  Often this implies that players must be proactive rather than merely reactive.  This kind of play is rewarded.  Like the STORYTELLER AWARDS, I try to not have this figure rise above 5% of the character's gained XP for the level.[/Sblock]

[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 14, 2005)

*Gemstone Currency Exchange Table*

Enigmatica uses a a standardized table for gemstone conversions.  Trade and economic conventions have developed greatly as racial tensions have eased, allowing for communication and even cooperation to prosper in the land.  For the sake of economic prosperity, the lands use a standardized measure for money.  All gemstones on the following table are cut to a standard size/clarity.  Obviously, gems with less clarity will be larger while gems with greater clarity will be smaller - thus the monetary value remains constant.  Gems used for monetary exchange have a special cut about them so that they are easily recognizable when compared to gems used for spellcomponents, for example.  

Currency Gems: 

```
Blue Quartz:        10 gp.
Lapis Lazuli:       20 gp.
Obsidian:           25 gp.
Rose Quartz:        40 gp.
Onyx:               50 gp.
Sardonyx:           75 gp.
Amethyst:          100 gp.
Jade:              200 gp.
Silver Pearl:      250 gp.
Violet Garnet:     400 gp.
Yellow Topaz:      500 gp.
Black Pearl:       750 gp.
Fire Opal:        1000 gp.
Sapphire:         2000 gp.
Ruby:             4000 gp.
Emerald:          5000 gp.
Jacinth:          7500 gp.
Diamond:         10000 gp.
```

OOC Rationale:
[Sblock]I realize this negates the need for Appraise(Gemstones) for the most part.  However, PbP games are long, and quibbling over gem prices only lengthens the game.  Plus, things like appraise checks often have alot of body language involved between DM and player - which cannot happen on PbP games.  So, I use the standardized table simply for convenience.  Given the character ideas, I don't think this will hinder anyone's character concept.  I think it will make all our lives easier.  Of course, certain spells may require a gemstone that is on the list but not at the proper monetary value.  Gemstones used for spell components can be purchased specially from jewelers or magic shops when they can be found.  Spell component gems have a normal cut to them, whereas monetary gems have a distinct cut.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 17, 2005)

*Cosmology: Religion and Deities*

Religion plays a great role in the life of the common person in Enigmatica.  Most commoners have a firm belief that many gods exist.  Of course, the fact that the world is in existence at all is all the proof many need as evidence of the gods.  Within the world, signs exist that point to the existence of the gods.  Plagues demonstrate the wrath of the gods crashing down from the heavens and devastating irresponsible worshippers.  Bumper crops illustrate the gods love and appreciation for correct worship.  The appearance of a black or red dragon in the sky might be an omen that a wrathful god is planning to make war upon the righteous and good.  The simple blessing of an easy childbirth demonstrates the love that a god may have on a particularly loyal household.

Those lucky enough to be born in the good lands of the Kingdom of Barghost, the Confederacy of Tongra, and the Alliance of Fenneress have a tendency to worship the good and neutral deities.  Of course, there are those who witness the vile evil minions pouring out of Quehalost.  There are those that hear the tales back home and dream of the vile power that Quehalost must contain.  There are those that secretly worship the evil in their own heart while their friends and family publicly worship their gods of good and neutrality.  Such is the life of a person born on the continent of Enigmatica.  

Worship of good and neutral deities happens in the open.  Most large cities are dominated by one or even two temples, but smaller temples to rest of the deities are sure to be found.  In smaller towns, there may only be one or two small temples, but even there people are aware of many of the other gods who are not worshipped in their town.  Many of these gods are worshipped within the homes where there is no public temple.

Holy symbols of the good and neutral deities are found quite often in public and private places.  At first glance, it seems as though a deity’s holy symbol is has become little more than a simple luck charm.  But a deeper investigation will discover that in places where holy symbols are displayed there also exists a great faith within the individual or family that has chosen to display the proper holy symbol.  In general, holy symbols are still respected among the people.  Rather than risk the scorn or wrath of an offended deity, most people will leave a well cared for holy symbol alone.

Worship of evil deities is done secretly and privately.  Many places within the three civilized lands – even places with evil leaders in place – will not tolerate public worship of the evil deities.  This is not to say that evil temples do not exist.  There are a number of places across the land where hidden evil temples hold great power and sway over what happens in a town.  The worshippers of these temples hold secret festivals, hidden sacrifices, and keep the roles of membership a well kept secret.

Holy symbols of evil deities are seldom displayed if ever in the civilized lands.  To display an evil holy symbol not only invites the wrath and scorn of the publicly worshipped deity; it also invites the wrath and scorn of the person’s neighbors and friends.  Towns have been known to expel residents who publicly display symbols that are meaningful to evil deities out of fear that their own deity will reject them for allowing the intrusion.  

As a result of this air of religious faith among the lands, families of deities have formed.  Each family of deities has a common thread, thus allowing a person to worship one major deity in their life as well as to occasionally venerate a different god of a similar cause.  This gives the added benefit of allowing more than one deity to bless an area of importance for any given family.  Additionally, this family thinking of deities has served to minimize competition among similar deities and instead has replaced it with a spirit of cooperation.  It is generally assumed (but not universally true) that the deities within the same family grouping are friendly towards one another.  It is also generally assumed (but not universally true) that the deities in any given family are on friendly terms with the families that come before and after it one the list.  _This list should be seen as a circle, thus the top family follows the bottom family on the list for the purposes of determining friendliness in attitude._

In general, these families are merely guidelines.  It is possible to worship one deity in a family and not the others.  It is possible to worship part of one family and not the rest.  It is even possible to worship part of one family and one or two deities out of another family – although this is relatively rare.  

These family groupings are not steadfast rules, but mere guidelines for understanding the religious culture of a town, region, or even kingdom.

The families are typically given one or two names to summarize the common thread.  The data given is in the form [Name, Gender, Alignment, Domains]

*Community:*

```
Rao                  M    LG   Community, Good, Knowledge, Luck, Purification
Yondalla             F    LG   Community, Creation, Good, Law, Protection
Garl Glittergold     M    NG   Community, Creation, Good, Protection, Trickery
Corellon Larenthian  M    CG   Chaos, Community, Good, Protection, War
```

*Protective Healing:*

```
Bahamut     M    LG   Air, Cold, Good, Luck, Protection
Pholtus     M    LG   Good, Inquisition, Knowledge, Law, Sun
Pelor       M    NG   Glory, Good, Healing, Strength, Sun
Syreth      M    NG   Good, Healing, Protection
```

*Righteousness:*

```
Altua          F    LG   Good, Law, Nobility, War
Heironeous     M    LG   Glory, Good, Inquisition, Law, War
Moradin        M    LG   Creation, Earth, Good, Law, Protection
```

*Retribution:*

```
Halmyr           M    LN   Law, Planning, War
St. Cuthbert     M    LN   Destruction, Domination, Law, Protection, Strength
Joramy           F    N    Competition, Destruction, Fire, War
```

*Study:*

```
Delleb      M    LG   Good, Knowledge, Law, Magic
Cyndor      M    LN   Law, Oracle, Protection, Travel
Boccob      M    N    Knowledge, Magic, Mind, Oracle, Trickery
```

*Travel:*

```
Osprem         F    LN   Law, Protection, Travel, Water
Celestian      M    N    Knowledge, Oracle, Protection, Travel	 
Fharlanghn     M    N    Celerity, Luck, Protection, Travel, Weather
Mouqol         M    N    Knowledge, Pact, Travel, Trickery
```

*Creature:*

```
Ehlonna     F    NG   Animal, Celerity, Good, Plant, Sun
Wastri      M    LN   Animal, Law, Purification, War
Bralm       F    N    Animal, Community, Law, Pact, Strength
Llerg       M    CN   Animal, Chaos, Competition, Strength
```

*Nature:*

```
Geshtai      F    N    Plant, Travel, Water, Weather
Obad-hai     M    N    Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Plant, Water, Weather
Procan       M    CN   Animal, Chaos, Travel, Water, Weather
```

*Will:*

```
Lirr           F    CG   Chaos, Good, Knowledge, Magic, Travel
Tritherron     M    CG   Chaos, Good, Liberation, Summoner 
Istus          F    N    Chaos, Knowledge, Law, Luck, Oracle
Wee Jas        F    LN   Death, Domination, Law, Magic, Mind
```

*Stealth Knowledge:*

```
Lyris          F    N    Fate, Luck, War	 
Xan Yae        F    N    Celerity, Knowledge, Trickery, War
Zuoken         M    N    Celerity, Knowledge, Strength, War
Olidammara     M    CN   Celerity, Chaos, Luck, Mind, Trickery
```

*Strength:*

```
Kord         M    CG   Chaos, Competition, Good, Luck, Strength
Valkar       M    CG   Chaos, Courage, Good, Strength	 
Konkresh     M    CN   Chaos, Destruction, Strength	 	 
Telchur      M    CN   Air, Chaos, Cold, Strength
```



Use of religion in PbP games on Enworld:
[Sblock]As with most games, religion is primarily flavor in the characters.  The “family grouping” of deities need not be a significant part of a character if that character would not follow religion as a major tenet of their life.  The family groupings are not needed for meaningful game play, they are merely added for those players who enjoy exploring religious connections and faith and/or moral issues.[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2005)

*Cosmology: Planar Alignment*

The planar construction of Enigmatica is slightly different than other worlds.  The best analogy to start with is that of an Oreo cookie – although this image can only take the understanding so far.  The Material plane (as well as the coexistant Ethereal Plane and Plane of Shadows) is sandwiched between two nearly opposite Astral Planes (which would act as the “cookie part” in the Oreo analogy).  These Astral Planes have the same traits as those in the typical D&D cosmology with one exception:  The Astral Plane above the Material Plane is filled with positive energy while the Astral Plane below the Material Plane is filled with negative energy.  In many respects, it is as if the common conventions known as the Positive Energy Plane and the Astral Plane merged to form a new Positive Astral Plane while the Negative Energy Plane and the rest of the Astral Plane merged to form a second new plane called the Negative Astral Plane.  Those spells which use Negative energy draw off of the Negative Astral Plane while those spells which use Positive energy draw off of the Positive Astral Plane.  The other major difference is that the Positive and Negative Astral planes are never coexistant or even coterminous with each other – although they are each frequently coterminous with the Material Plane.  The Positive and Negative Astral Planes are completely separate.  To get from one Astral Plane to the other, one must make a stop in another plane such as the Material Plane.

Of course, there are four other planes which help link the Positive Astral Plane to the Negative Astral Plane.  Each of the Elemental Planes (Air, Earth, Fire, Water) are coterminous with both Astral Planes.  However, the Elemental Planes are not coterminous with each other.  Thus, for a person to travel from the Plane of Fire to the Plane of Water they must use a spell or find a portal that leads them through either of the Astral Planes.  Additionally, the Elemental Planes are not coterminous with the Material Plane.  Therefore, to travel from the Material Plane to an Elemental Plane a person must travel through either one of the Astral Planes.  To continue the Oreo analogy from above, if one was to take an Oreo where the top cookie crust is the Positive Astral Plane and the bottom cookie is the Negative Astral Plane and make a connection from the top cookie to the bottom cookie in four different locations (Think compass direction of N,E,S,W for simplicity sake) without having the connection touch the cream-filled center, these connections would represent the Elemental Planes.

The outer planes also exist, however they exist only attached to one of the Astral Planes and on the opposite side of that plane from the Material Plane.  There are eight planes connected to the Negative Astral Plane.  These planes form a circle, meaning that each plane in the list is coterminous with the Astral Plane, the plane that precedes it, and the plane that follows it in the following order: Limbo, Pandemonium, Abyss, Carceri, Hades, Gehenna, Nine Hells of Baator, and Acheron.  This allows some movement in special circumstances, but difficult movement in others.  For example, if a person wanted to move from the Abyss to Pandemonium the player could either travel through the Negative Astral Plane or find the edge of the Abyss and merely cross over it into Pandemonium.  (Blending of the two planes does occur during the transition)  However, should a person desire to travel from Carceri to Acheron they would face a greater challenge.  They could, of course, merely pass through the Negative Astral Plane and arrive at their destination.  However, if the person was adventurous they could try to pass from Carceri through Hades, Gehenna, the Nine Hells of Baator, and into Acheron or they could go the other way and pass from Carceri into the Abyss, Pandemonium, Limbo, and into Acheron.

In a similar fashion, there are eight planes connected to the Positive Astral Plane.  These planes also form a circle, acting nearly identically to the outer planes attached to the Negative Astral Plane.  These planes are: Mechanus, Arcadia, Celestia, Bytopia, Elysium, the Beastlands, Arborea, and Ysgaard.  These outer planes are also coterminous with the Positive Astral Plane and the planes that precede and follow it in the list.  Movement among these planes is identical to movement among the other set of outer planes.

Of course, this planar arrangement heightens the impact of planar battles upon the Material Plane.  For example, suppose a deity existing on the plane of the Abyss wishes to lash out and attack someone or something on the plane of Celestia.  First, they must travel through the Negative Astral Plane and into either the Material Plane or one of the Elemental Planes.  Only once they have passed through the Material Plane (or an Elemental Plane) could they connect to the Positive Astral Plane and travel into the plane of Celestia.  The fact that neither Astral Plane is coterminous with the other implies that it is necessary to stop in one of the planes in the middle.  From this example, it should follow easily that the Material Plane is significant in the divinely waged wars.

Of course, most good and neutral deities understand that humanity must not be interfered with except to maintain balance or under other extreme circumstances.  For this reason solars, guardinals, and other celestial creatures typically choose to travel through one of the Elemental Planes rather than disturbing the Material Plane.  This explains why celestial creatures are still considered rare in Enigmatica.

However, evil does not bow to such a pure convention.  To most evil presences, the Material Plane is the easiest plane to travel across, much more easily than any of the raw Elemental Planes.  Evil deities bent on conquest see the Material Plane as the stepping stone to the conquest and corruption of the Positive Astral Plane and the outer planes connected to it.  The Material Plane being the easiest choice, evil deities willingly pour Negative Energy into the Material Plane.  This explains why undead, demons, devils, and other unspeakable horrors are much more commonly seen on Enigmatica than their good counterparts.

Of course, it goes without saying that there is a strong majority of portals leading through the Negative Astral Plane in the region of Quehalost – although there are a very rare few leading through the Positive Astral Plane from Quehalost.  Likewise, there is significant larger percentage of portals leading through the Positive Astral Plane than through the Negative Astral Plane in the Kingdom of Barghost – although there are a few that can be found which lead through the Negative Astral Plane.  Essentially, this means that besides having their own troubles of inter-kingdom relations to worry about, the residents of the Material Plane also find themselves living in a place of divinely scaled battle.  The deities of evil have no shame in sending their minions through to conquest and destroy the residents of the Material Plane.  The deities of good prefer to take a much more subtle presence in the world.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2005)

*Organizations: Military*

There are several organizations built directly into the territorial structure of Enigmatica.  These organizations would be the very military system of each country that is required to man the borders, maintain the peace, go on the offensive, and hold on the defensive.  Each of the armies listed below are generic in terminology.  That is, any soldier within the army would recognize the name and would be under this name regardless of their race, class, or rank.  Within each army there is specialization within corps that might handle magic use, cavalry, siege warfare, etc.  For the sake of convenience, the individual corps will not be discussed here – although the players should realize that the army is broken down into corps and divisions within each corps.  In fact, the armies are broken down all the way to individual 100 man squadrons; but I see little need to go into that great of detail!

There are no class or racial restrictions upon being a member of the general army of a land except that citizenship must be within the land (unless serving as a paid mercenary) and loyalty must be sworn to one of the significant powers (land owners) within the region.  (King, Lord, Duke, Earl, Baron, etc.)  The designated sub-groups within the regional army that are listed below have a character level minimum of 5 as a prerequisite to entry into one of the sub-groups.  Admission into the general army may be assumed at the time of character generation and in this case should at least be noted in the character background.  Of course, entry can occur as a roleplaying element within the context of the game as well.  Entry into a military subgroup listed below must be roleplayed in-game (or detailed thoroughly in the character background if the character begins at a character level equal to or higher than 5).  

_Note on organizational names:_ 
[Sblock]A student of the ancient languages of Latin and Greek will recognize these names and at least their construction.  While these specific names were most likely never used in real life; the names are derived out of the Latin and Greek languages nonetheless.  Spelling has been slightly altered in some cases for appearance or ease of pronunciation.  These so called misspellings are intentional on my behalf.  

Also, while in Latin the “v” is pronounced like a “w,” “c” is pronounced like a “k,” and other variations exist; the pronunciations listed will be clearly Anglicized.  This is because while it does sound macho to think of Julius Ceaser standing before the troops and shouting “Veni, Vidi, Veci” … it is rather silly to imagine him standing atop a hillside and saying it using the traditional Latin Pronunciation which would be “Weni, Widi, Weci.”  For some reason, softening the “v” to a “w” seems to make it lose some of its oomph.  I realize that is my opinion, of course.  [/Sblock]

*Stratia Ouranios:* (Pronunciation: STRA-tee-ah ooh-RAWN-ee-ahs)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Army of the Heavens
*Region of Activity:* National Army of Barghost
*Standard:* Male angel with wings unfurled, hovering in mid-air, holding a heavy mace in the right hand, and with a radiant orb of some kind hovering over his open left hand
*Color:* Purple

This is the king’s army – protectors of Barghost.  The majority of the army is made up of those who favor physical prowess, brute force, strong morals, and divine magic.  This does not mean that stealth and arcane magic do not have their place, for most corps have a small squadron of scouts attached to their ranks and there are several corps completely composed of pure arcane masters.  The arcane spell casters are made up into their own corps because most pure weilders of the arcane are simply too fragile to occupy the same positions as a regular corps.  Those who focus on combat prowess and have only a limited ability in the arcane are sometimes found among the ranks of the regular corps.  This force is primarily concerned with the protection of the physical borders of Barghost and ensuring that no property is lost due to humanoid or extra-planar means.

Those who serve the army are most typically proud of there association to the force and the service that they provide for the citizens of Barghost.  Most citizens are kindly disposed to the regular military personnel and often offer discounts for things like lodging, meals, and entertainment.

Serving in the army offers one significant benefit over and above civilian lifestyle.  Military service enables any soldier to train with any weapon that they desire.  Furthermore, the majority of the most skilled blacksmiths in the land contract work through the army at least part time.  Thus, a member of the army is always guaranteed to have access to any weapon of Masterwork quality so long as they are able to pay for it and wait for it to be constructed should the item not be on hand in the local barracks.  In addition, the arcane corps of the military are saddled with the burden of enchanting weaponry in order to raise funding for their own spell research.  In this manner, the arcane corps have become greatly self-sufficient in economic terms, much to the delight of the regular army.  Assuming a soldier has the funding to pay for the enchantment to be cast, most military arcane casters are willing to do any enchantments that are within their power.  Speaking in meta-gaming terms, the typical arcane caster within the army is capable of enchanting up to a +2 enchantment.  Enchantments whose cost exceeds +2 must often find non-military means through which to get their items enhanced.

*Dikaiontos:* (Pronunciation: dih-KAI-on-toss)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* The Ones Who Render Justice
*Region of Activity:* Barghost
*Standard:* Same as Stratia Ouranios
*Color:* Purple with Gold Stripe

The Dikaiontos are a special sub-group of the Stratia Ouranios.  Many of the members of this group take their fighting prowess to a much more personal level.  It is not enough to protect the land; instead the members of the Dikaiontos feel the need to personally touch the lives of those to whom they provide help.  Many of the members of this sub-group spend time on special quests (sometimes solitary and sometimes with a group – possibly with a group of non-Dikaiontos even).

Often, but not always, the Dikaiontos feel compelled to take a more personal approach to their service out of a deep commitment to their deity.  While not all are evangelists, most of them receive some satisfaction of seeing themselves as an emissary of their deity.  Most of the Dikaiontos would receive great pleasure if someone they provide help to were to convert to worshipping their own deity.

The Dikaiontos also see themselves as the last bastion of defense should the Stratia Ouranios ever be compromised from an enemy threat.  The Dikaiontos each pledge ultimate loyalty to their king, so long as their king acts in an upright manner.  In many cases, the personal bodyguards are chosen from the ranks of the Dikaiontos, although this is certainly not true for everyone.  The Dikaiontos see sacrificing their own lives for a righteous cause as a worthwhile investment in their quest for serving those around them.

The Dikaiontos share the same privileges with regard to barrack benefits (availability of items and weapon enhancements) as the Stratia Ouranios.  Often, these groups share space in the same fortifications.  The Dikaiontos do not see themselves as superior to the Stratia Ouranios; instead they see them as specially trained servants for a very special duty.

*Exerkitus Multorum:* (Pronunciation: ex-ER-kih-tuss mul-TOR-uhm)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Army of the Many
*Region of Activity:* National Army of Tongra
*Standard:* Rampant griffon standing atop a cliff
*Color:* Orange

The Exerkitus Multorum is the national army of Tongra.  The army falls under command of the king, with each division of troops being donated to the king’s service by the respective lord, duke, etc of the land.  In times of war, the king gives the orders to the lords, dukes, etc who then relay those orders to their own troops.  In this manner, the only troops that have a true loyalty to the king are those who come from the king’s land.  All other troops have a loyalty to their own duke, lord, etc before their loyalty to the king.  While this is important to note, this seldom arises to the level of a problem.  Tongra has enough difficulty fending off the threats of Quehalost; it does not have the manpower to support infighting among the troops and leaders.

The members of the Exerkitus Multorum are at the mercy of their leader and the wealth that leader represents.  Often, those soldiers who come from the more wealthy area of Tongra have access to masterwork items and even a few wizards to enchant those items for the standard price.  Those who come from the more poor areas of Tongra cannot depend on their leader’s ability to provide such services and often they must find these items and services on their own.  Those who often fight along the Tongra-Quehalost border are accustomed to fighting with whatever weapon they can carry into battle regardless of its quality.

In spite of what might be assumed, however, the Exerkitus Multorum is not an inefficient body.  They have grown accustomed to their unique method of dealing with a chain of command and therefore handle their situation with relative speed.  Living under the constant threat of invasion from Quehalost has also made the individual soldiers more brave, strong, and resourceful than one might expect.  There is a significant amount of pride in belonging to the Exerkitus Multorum.

The country is largely supportive of those troops that serve the same power as is in power for their area.  The kings troops are largely supported by the people when they are in the king’s lands, but when they head into the lands of a duke, lord, etc they cannot count on the support being as demonstrative.  It is rare, however, to find any troop ever abused by anyone in Tongra – even if they are not in the region that is native to them.  The citizens of Tongra are keenly aware of the protective service the military provides.  Thus, most citizens treat the whole military with respect but only bend over backwards in support of their own troops.

The ranks of the Exerkitus Multorum are well blended.  There is a great need for stealth, magic, and divine power along the Quehalost border.  There is as much of a need for soldiers of a brute force mentality to keep the Barghost army in check as well.  Nearly anyone who desires to put their services to work in the Exerkitus Multorum can find a role to play.

*Contra Vili:* (Pronunciation: CON-trah VIL-ee)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* In Opposition to the Vile
*Region of Activity:* Tongra
*Standard:* Same as Exerkitus Multorum
*Color:* Orange with Red Stripe

The Contra Vili is a sub-group of the Exerkitus Multorum.  Where the Exerkitus Multorum is the standard military operatives, the Contra Vili are specifically trained for service on the Tongra-Quehalost border.  Members of this sub-group consider any embodiment of evil to fall under the category of vile.  This does not imply that the members of the Contra Vili are self-righteous or even holy.  Instead, it implies that they understand the seriousness of the threat that lies across the border and how important it is to keep that threat in check.

Many of the members of the Contra Vili are specially trained exorcists, fiend hunters, and general bane to the undead.  Many of these special forces are skilled hunters and trackers.  It goes without saying that both arcane and divine casters are not only welcomed but highly valued within the Contra Vili.  In general, this sub-group tends to emphasize stealth over brute force, although a good sword arm is always appreciated by the ranks of the mages.

The members of the Contra Vili rarely spend time around the Exertikus Multorum.  The Exerkitus are charged with focusing primarily on protecting the borders of Tongra while the Contra Vili train for excursions into Quehalost.  The leaders of the Contra Vili strongly believe that the best defense is a good offense.  Because of this, the members of the Contra Vili realize the importance of teamwork and cooperation.  They generally have little time for those who are not a part of their immediate combat team.  In many respects they consider themselves shock troopers, and they know the danger that such a distinction brings upon their head.

In certain cases, a member of the Contra Vili will be dispatched from their unit for a special quest away from the Tongra-Quehalost border.  This typically happens when reinforcements are desperately needed, recruitments need to be made, the divine (or a magic item) needs to be sought out, or other such reasons.  These assignments are not treated as punishments.  Instead, those chosen for these special assignments are looked upon by the members of the Contra Vili as courageous heroes.

*Kenturia Dunatou:* (Pronunciation: ken-TOUR-ee-ah DO-nah-too)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Centurion of the Powerful
*Region of Activity:* National Army of Fenneress
*Standard:* Human male in full platemail armor with visor down who is standing with a greatsword drawn so that the tip is pointing into the ground and both of the man’s hands grip the hilt
*Color:* Green

The Kenturia Dunatou is the general designation for the national army of Fenneress.  Of course, like the Exerkitus Multorum, each Baron’s troops are more loyal to their Baron than the Chief Baron, but this issue of loyalty seldom arises for the same reason as in Tongra.  The Kenturia Dunatou typically has enough to worry about with the border between Fenneress and Quehalost to ensure that they do not have the energy to worry about infighting.

Each member of the Kenturia Dunatou is dependant upon finding their own means to provide armor, weapons, and enhancements for themselves.  As with the Exerkitus Multorum, those fighters along the Fenneress-Quehalost border typically are willing to fight with anything that can be brought into combat.

The people of the land are largely supportive of the military troops, regardless of the area from which the come.  The military is organized so that the troops are stationed in their home land.  In general the citizens of Fenneress feel as though the military is doing its part - especially with the troops of the Chief Baron filling in wherever needed.  This generous feeling on behalf of the people means that in most cases a soldier will be given the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise unworthy of such a benefit.

Nearly any class can find a role to play in the Kenturia Dunatou.  Many melee swordsmen find a place on either border.  Arcane casters are often called upon in the struggle against Quehalost.  Characters with a strong sense of the divine are used as powerful agents against the demons, devils, and undead in Quehalost as well as diplomats to the more self-righteous kingdom of Barghost.  Those skilled in tracking and sneaking are easily employed along either border.

*Kata Ruparohn:* (Pronunciation: KAH-tah ROO-par-ohn)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Against the Morally Defiled
*Region of Activity:* Feneress
*Standard:* Same as Kenturion Dunatou
*Color:* Green with Black Stripe

The Kata Ruparohn are the Alliance of Fenneress’ equivalent to the Contra Vili of the Confederacy of Tongra.  The Kata Ruparohn are strictly assigned to the Fenneress-Quehalost border as troops specially trained to fight against demons, devils, and undead.  Their means and methods vary greatly with each individual squadron, however.  Many squadrons employ divine agents; but some squadrons are designed to enter Quehalost in a mode of stealth while other squadrons are designed to challenge their foe head-on.

The Kata Ruparohn tend to be proud on the average, but they do not consider themselves above the commoner.  Whenever possible, the members of the Kata Ruparohn take time to encourage and support the communities in which they serve.  They often also focus on attempting to subvert the evil dominating the parts of Quehalost in which the scout.  The Kata Ruparohn are active in creating pockets within Quehalost where those of a good heart can find refuge and possibly even a way out of Quehalost if so desired.  In many respects, the Kata Ruparohn can become like smugglers as they work against the governments and powers in place within Quehalost.

Nearly any class or race can find an important role within the Kata Ruparohn, although those with a divine connection, those who specialize in illusion or stealth magic, and those who are trained to track and hide in natural environments are commonly found among their ranks.  Typically, the Kata Ruparohn can be classified as intelligent above and beyond being strong.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2005)

*Cross-Territorial Organizations*

The following organizations represent the most popular cross-territorial organizations of the land.  There are others that could be added to the list, but these are the ones that the characters are most likely to have heard of in their lives.  Each of these organizations has a commonality that brings the members together into community.  These organizations may be further divided into subgroups based on geographic location within the group, although a member from one locale would honor the membership of a person from another locale.

Each of these organizations has requirements for entry.  Some of these organizations are quite public and entrance is based upon certain abilities (often character level or other attainable/demonstrable goal).  Other organizations are quite secretive and have membership requirements that are attained purely by invitation only.

*Grammateuss:* (Pronunciation: gramm-ah-TAY-uss)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* One Distinguished for Learning
*Entry Requirement:* Able to cast spells like a wizard or use powers like a psion/psychic warrior

The Grammateuss are the independent wizard’s guild among the land.  Many of the most powerful wizards who are good or neutrally aligned and not a part of the military belong to this guild.  The homes and studies of the Grammateuss are often tall spires of magically or psionically constructed rock.  The rock is typically selected to be natural to the area in which the wizard lives.  Members of the Grammateuss can live in the open country if they are interested in seclusion, but most Grammateuss live in cities.  Within these cities the Grammateuss is in an environment where their magic or mental abilities can be put to good use, where there is an ample workforce to maintain their libraries and collections, and where there is the greatest possibility for recruitment.

The Grammateuss spend much of their time in recruitment and training of younger apprentices.  More than likely, this is because most Grammateuss were taught the arts when they were but an apprentice to a member of the Grammateuss order themselves.  This process of recruitment tends to create very loyal members who understand the importance of fostering interest in the magical and psionic arts within the next generation.

The typical Grammateuss home is composed of several layers.  The bottom level typically consists of the servant’s living quarters, workrooms (kitchen, pantry, etc) and any rooms used to entertain guests.  The second level is usually the private residences of the Grammateuss and any apprentices they desire to take on.  Attached to each room is a personal study for the time to quietly reflect upon the magical or psionic arts.  The third level – and by far the tallest level – is the Grammateuss’ personal library.  Most Grammateuss’ are so devoted to their art and training of the next generations that much of their personal resources go towards maintaining their library.  It is commonly assumed that any spell or power that a Grammateuss is capable of casting or manifesting can be found within their personal library.  In fact, this is a matter of pride among the Grammateuss; who would be horrified if their library was found incomplete.

The Grammateuss take their libraries so seriously that they go to extreme measures to ensure that entrance to their libraries can only be accomplished through the residence’s mundane secret door.  The walls are typically constructed so as to redirect any planar or ethereal travelers to the current location of the Grammateuss.  Most Grammateuss who have a library worth breaking into also have this redirection on a time delay, allowing the Grammateuss several moments to prepare for those who would be arriving by such means.  Most Grammateuss’ consider this kind of attempted entry into any known library a declaration of war against the Grammateuss order themselves.  Therefore, the would-be thieves often find themselves being redirected directly into some kind of cage where they await trial.  The jury for such an intruder is composed of any other willing Grammateuss who would desire to serve.  Typically, members of the Grammateuss order consider this kind of duty a pleasure and are quite creative in determining the punishment for such a trespasser.  Punishment rarely consists of death, although a permanent polymorph into a harmless form such as a frog is considered fair and just.  Other mages or psionicists who are caught making such an entry are often locked in prisons and secured with antimagic shackles (or antipsionic shackles).

The Grammateuss’ libraries are themselves a thing of wonder.  While the library seems to extend upward into the heavens, one merely needs to stand within a silver circle inscribed upon the floor to find access to a given spell or power.  If the Grammateuss is an arcanist, each spell is contained within a book (there may be more than one spell per book).  If the Grammateuss is a psionicist each power is encrypted within a crystal that is itself capable of either creating tattoos (for the right price given to the Grammateuss) or teaching the power directly to the individual if they are allowed to do so.  Once within the circle, one only needs to speak the name or description of the desired spell or power aloud.  What appears to be an unseen force finds the spell or power off of the high library shelves and magically brings the desired spell or power downward for the use of the person within the circle.  Spells are frequently copied into the spellbooks of those who have been granted access while powers are often simply memorized.  Of course, the unseen magical servants within the library are equipped with identification procedures.  The Grammateuss must verbally grant a clearance level to anyone allowed into the library.  The library only functions in retrieving spells or powers up to the granted level for any given individual.

An apprentice usually enters the Grammateuss society at a beginner’s level, although it is not unheard of for a Grammateuss to become fond of a tested, yet lower level, caster or psionicist.  In either case, if the Grammateuss is interested the lower level caster may be taken under the tutelage of the higher level Grammateuss.  A member of the Grammateuss order is allowed to establish their own libraries (thus becoming a master) and take on apprentices only once they have demonstrated the ability to defend such a creation as well as create the majority of magical effects within the library.  [Typically, able to cast 5th level spells or manifest 5th level powers]  It is not uncommon for the old master Grammateuss to help their new graduate with the construction of their library – and even supply some of the necessary tomes for the library as well as a magical or psionic form of protection not yet available to the new master.  Grammateuss apprentices typically stay loyal to thei masters even once they become masters themselves.

*Pharmakoss:* (Pronunciation: FAR-mah-kahs)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Those of unexplainable powers
*Entry Requirement:* Cast spells like a sorcerer or manifest power like a wilder/warlock

The Pharmakoss are as loosely organized as the Grammateuss are rigidly structured in their diligent study.  The Pharmakoss are a collection of people whose seemingly supernatural abilities come to them naturally without need for study.  These powers may be arcane, divine, or psionic in nature.

The Pharmakoss typically are loyal to one another in so much as they enjoy the challenge of pitting their own power against one another in non-lethal combat.  This is not to say that the damage must be non-lethal in nature; instead it implies that the premise is not to kill one another.  Like warriors who train with wooden weapons to ensure their partner is not maimed – the Pharmakoss often thrill in challenging one another to the same kind of matches with magic and psionics as the weapons.  The Pharmakoss believe that the ability to grow in one’s power only comes about by flexing one’s mental muscles and practicing those powers that seem to flow out of one’s personality.

The Pharmakoss gather together merely for this odd kind of companionship.  They are quick to admit that they do not fit into the organized structure of the Grammateuss or the militaries of the land.  Rather than marching to the beat of another’s drummer, they prefer to admit their uniqueness and identify with other people in the world who pride themselves in their unique combination of abilities.  The association exists purely to challenge one another in a competitive quest for growth.

Occasionally, a member of the Pharmakoss will take up a quest with an adventuring party.  These Pharmakoss may even adventure in hopes of accomplishing a greater communal purpose.  However, even if the Pharmakoss member is adventuring for a more pure reason, there is always a part of the rationale for adventure that hopes for personal advancement as well.  Additionally, it is also not uncommon for a member of the Pharmakoss to adventure in an attempt to prove themselves (and their spontaneous collection of powers) to the world.

To join the Pharmakoss society, an application must be made through a current member.  Often, this means a member of the Pharmakos must be found in the first place.  The entrance rite consists of several relatively basic magical and/or psionic tasks that demonstrate a worthy innate ability.  After these rites are performed, the application is finalized by pitting the applicant against a far superior member of the Pharmakoss.  The applicant is expected to lose.  Thus, the applicant is not being judged on their ability to win – just their ability to fight creatively and use all their abilities.  It is hoped that this superior challenge will help the applicant grow and perhaps begin the path to discovering new talents as they fight.

*En Phusis:* (Pronunciation: EN FOO-sis)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Among the Prescribed Order of Nature
*Entry Requirement:* At least one level of Druid

The En Phusis are the protectors of the wild.  There is no other way of putting it than that.  The En Phusis are not interested in lifting up one part of nature over the other – they are merely interested in maintaining the order of nature against the ever encroaching civilization.

Most members of the En Phusis live in groves far outside the civilized areas.  Typically they live in seclusion, choosing the companionship of their animals over that of other people.  These druidic groves are nearly impenetrable due to magical plant growth, although the druids who live within the groves can pass freely and allow those chosen to enter freely as well.

Occasionally a significant threat to nature comes along and members of the En Phusis band together as well as call in favors from rangers and fighters who are approved to hunt and care for the land.  These bands are typically short-lived, lasting only as long as the threat against which they formed.  Once the threat has passed, the members of the En Phusis go their separate ways.

Members of the En Phusis are typically on neutral terms with on another.  There is little competition involved – for there always seems to be plenty of land to protect and there are an increasing number of threats encroaching outward from the larger towns.  In spite of this encroachment, though, the members of the En Phusis are not often antagonistic to those who live in the towns.  Instead, they attempt to treat all with respect so long as the natural laws of the land are likewise respected.

Entrance into the order of the En Phusis can be accomplished by spending time in nature and showing reverence for the wild around the person.  Sometimes, it takes weeks for an En Phusis protector to take notice of a reverential participant, but if a person is persistant enough the attention of the local druid protector can be earned.  If this attention is deemed sincere, testing and rites are performed.  Assuming the rites and the testing are accomplished positively the fledgling member is admitted into the order.  The local En Phusis protector is responsible for introducing the fledgling into the power of nature.  Once properly introduced on a most basic level, the new En Phusis member is pushed back out into nature to find their own area to protect.  From that area the new member is to learn from the nature around them in order to advance in their Nature-derived powers.

*Eiss Nukti:* (Pronunciation: ACE nook-TEE)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* Into the Moral Darkness
*Entry Requirement:* Approached by an Eiss Nukti member.

The Eiss Nukti are an organization that exists only within other secular organizations. They do not operate openly in the world, but they secretly train and organize and infiltrate as many areas of evil as possible. Sometimes their tactics are subtle, but often their tactics are straightforward and violent once they have infiltrated an evil organization and have legitimate proof of who owns the responsibility for the evil. They are renowned for providing aide spontaneously and without being asked. However, because of their incredibly secretive nature they are impossible to ask for help because nobody knows who belongs except those in the order. Help is often only received when an Eiss Nukti member perceives a need and acts upon it out of a feeling of charity.  Many in the order are highly religious and worship any good god (or St. Cuthbert) although being religious is certainly not a prerequisite.

Eiss Nukti lairs are difficult to penetrate into unless permission is granted from a current member.  Eiss Nukti members can identify the location of lairs by landmarks, although it is certainly not easy – even for an Eiss Nukti member.  Finding the location of a lair is a multi-step process which in itself may take many days – or even up to a week if the city is large.  

Each Eiss Nukti lair has a subterranean armory.  Obviously, the wealthier the town is the more complete the armory will be.  No Eis Nukti armory contains magical weapons, however.  This is because the Eiss Nukti do not want their own possessions to bolster the enemy should an Eiss Nukti armory be compromised.  Eiss Nukti typically do not store magical items they cannot keep on their possession.  Mundane stores may be kept even in vast quantities; but magical items are kept close at hand at all times.  Along with the armory, each Eiss Nukti lair has a training facility.  The training facility, called the sparring ring, is magically soundproofed to allow full combat training without alerting any residents who may live around the lair.  All who are granted access to the lair are allowed into these two areas.

Above the armory and sparring ring is the location of the intelligence quarters.  There can be any number of meeting rooms where the leader of the lair and his chosen intelligence squad gather to identify threats that need to be stopped.  Each leader, or commander, of a lair has a single sub-commander.  These are the only two people of rank within a lair.  The leader and his sub-commander have the responsibility of selecting their intelligence squad.  Nobody outside of this special intelligence squad is allowed in the upper level of the Eiss Nukti lair.  There are no exceptions to this rule.  General meetings within the lair with all members (or at least with a group that includes members besides the lairs intelligence squad) are held in the sparring ring.

It is not known how many Eiss Nukti lairs there are across Enigmatica.  There may be some in the Eiss Nukti who know the master number of lairs, but even that is doubtful.  Eiss Nukti are by their very nature secretive about their agency and thus new lairs are established without many of the existing lairs having that knowledge.  The only way to identify a lair is through the secretive method known only to the Eiss Nukti.  There are Eiss Nukti operations within the Kingdom of Barghost, the Alliance of Fenneress, and the Confederacy of Tongra.  It is assumed that the Eiss Nukti have lairs within Quehalost, but their location is very secretly guarded and unknown by most outside of Quehalost.  Very few Eiss Nukti outside of Quehalost are aware of the existence of any Eiss Nukti lairs within Quehalost.

*Adversari Mortuum:* (Pronunciation: ad-ver-SAHR-ee mor-TOO-uhm)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* To Be Agaisnt the Dead
*Entry Requirement:* Swear an Oath to protect the living from the undead

The Adversari Mortuum are a unique band of fighters.  The majority of the Adversari Mortuum are actually fighter, paladins, specialized rangers, or clerics.  There are rogues and spellcasters among their number, but the fragility of these classes does not often align such classes with the rigors of hunting the undead threats across the land.

The Adversari Mortuum as a collective do not limit themselves to a single deity – they accept worship of any deity who asserts the needs of the living above the desires of the undead.  Most commonly worshipped among the Adversari Mortuum are Pelor, Ehlonna, Heironeous, and Pholtus.  Most of the members of the Adversari Mortuum are religiously faithful to at least one deity, however.  The faith of the Adversari Mortuum is one of the few tools that the cold evil of undeath cannot penetrate.

The Adversari Mortuum do have headquarters, usually in the capitols of each land.  The individual fighters sent out against the undead are usually dispatched from these headquarters.  The Adversari Mortuum make little effort to hide their locations because they believe that their known presence can bring strength to the people of the land.

The Adversari Mortuum value life more than they hate undeath.  It is unacceptable to the code of the Adversari Mortuum to take an innocent life in the pursuit of undeath.  Occasionally this code is accidentally broken, and atonement is provided for those fighters who are caught in such dire circumstances.  However, such atonements are provided sparingly – any agent who requires too much atonement in this regard will be dismissed from the order and forced to take up their fight on their own.

When an undead threat is identified, the Adversari Mortuum charge themselves with the utter destruction of the threat.  Turning the undead is not an acceptable option unless it directly leads to their destruction.  Undead who flee are hunted until their destruction can be confirmed.  The greatest Adversari Mortuum honor is bestowed upon those who answer the call to destroy one of the greatest undead threats throughout the land: the destruction of a Great Lich Phylactery.  The second greatest honor is bestowed upon those who destroy a Barat and their clan of Baratzu.  [Barat are evil vampires, Baratzu are Vampire Spawn]

*Ephistaemi:* (Pronunciation: eh-phi-STAY-me)
*Literal Meaning of the Name:* To approach suddenly and without warning
*Entry Requirement:* 1 Rank in any skill of this list: Disable Device, Forgery, or Open Lock

The Ephistaemi pride themselves on being able to get into places of which other people intend to keep them out.  However, they are not all evil, greedy, self-motivated pilferers as one might suspect.  The driving force of the Ephistaemi is the ability to defeat the challenge – and earn the rewards.  Sometimes their skills are hired legitimately, and there are those among their ranks who take less than upstanding jobs on the side.

Ephistaemi organize themselves as a thieving guild in a particular city and its suburbs.  Typically there is only one Ephistaemi branch in a city.  Each Ephistaemi guild typically seeks out the services of a reputable arms and tool supplier through which they purchase the tools needed for their tasks.  Each Ephistaemi guild also seeks out a few barkeepers and innkeepers through whom their services can be made know to people who need them.  Of course, most of these barkeepers and innkeepers are rogues themselves and perhaps they even worked their way up the ranks of the Ephistaemi and sought a more stable life as they aged.  It can be assumed, however, that the city officials have little knowledge about where one would go to hire a team of Ephistaemi rogues.

Admission to the order demands ultimate secrecy.  Thus, typically only the Ephistaemi know who each other are.  Like Druids who teach a non-druid the Druidic language, anyone caught revealing the location of the Ephistaemi base of operations or the identity of one of another member of the guild is at the least shunned.  If the Ephistaemi guild is lead by a more militant leader, the violator may even find themselves waking up to a torture squad or even the wrong end of a poisoned dagger.

The Ephistaemi have an official rank when they join the order.  In order for an Ephistaemi member to increase in rank, the apprentice must beat his master in two out of three arenas of contest – none of them lethal.  The first test is often fun regardless of who the victor is and is meant to simulate dungeon exploration.  Both the master and the initiate are separately sent into a timed obstacle course.  The obstacles are traps and various locked doors.  The winner of the challenge is the one who makes it through in the least amount of time regardless of how many traps are set off in the process.  For this test, the traps are meant to slow the participant down, not injure them substantially.  The second test is a simultaneous race against one another.  Both the apprentice and his master are given locked chests; and each chest has a minimum of 5 locks that need to be sprung to open the chest.  Both the master and the apprentice must overcome the exact same locks.  Each of the locks is known to be trapped.  There are two ways to win.  The winner must either beat his opponent by 5 minutes of time or set the fewest number of traps off in opening the chest.  If one participant takes more than 5 minutes longer than the other, they automatically lose regardless of how many traps are sprung.  The third test is one of combat.  Each Ephistaemi guild has a set of four specialized merciful daggers for the purposes of this final test.  Each combatant is given two of the daggers, and these daggers are the only weapons allowed to be used.  The victor is the one left standing.  Should the apprentice best his master, the apprentice is given a new master while the old master receives no punishment for losing.  Once achieved, ranks in the Ephistaemi cannot be lost unless one is forcibly removed

There are no religious affiliations that the Ephistaemi adhere to.  Some of them worship Olidammara or Xan Yae quite openly.  A few even go so far as to worship Kurtlemak.  There are many who opt to not revere any deity at all.

While it may seem like the Ephistaemi are indeed self-centered and desiring only to increase their own wealth, there are a number of other reasons that people join the Ephistaemi.  Many whose families are touched by the dreadful consequences of an evil dragon raid seek out the Ephistaemi to learn to infiltrate the dragon’s lair and exact revenge either by stealing its horde or even slaying the beast.  There are some Ephistaemi who seek to use their talents to aid nobles in demonstrating just how insecure their valuables and safety really are.  Some Ephistaemi double as personalized scouts: hired hands for arties venturing into dungeons that are presumed to either be locked or trapped, or both.  There are even a few Ephistaemi who join because they have had enough of the wealthy flaunting their wealth and thus they enter the wealthy homes only to distribute their wealth to the poor outside.  Many seek to learn the art so that they can create better ways to protect their own wealth.  However, there are evil reasons for joining the Ephistaemi as well.  There are of course those who merely desire to get rich.  There are many who enter the guild to learn the arts of becoming a hired assassin.  One never knows the true intent of any member of the Ephistaemi as their guild is open to all who desire to practice and teach each other this particular form of art.


----------

